# I need help with Tascam 122MkII



## pepar (May 30, 2006)

*Tascam 122MkII - overloading input before reaching reference level*

I am stuck at square #1 with my Tascam 122mkII preamp. I have looped the left channel line out to the left channel line input (with phono-to-phono cable and phono-to-phone adapter). At the calibrate step, turning either or both input/output level controls to max results in nothing more that the meter to go from -90 to -70 ... like the noise if being raised, but there is no signal. Switching the loop to the right channel (switch set to "mic/line"), turning the levels again does nothing .. until a certain point is reached and then the channel overloads. There is no setting or combination of settings that yields anywhere near a correct result; there is either no signal or the channel is overloaded.

I notice that in both Win 7 and REW, the output device is listed as Tascam 122mkII SPEAKERS. Perhaps that's the way it should be, but the input is selected as "Line Input."

This will be the first time I have used this Tascam having bought it on ebay quite a while ago. I guess I can troubleshoot basic operation by connecting the stereo line output to the front panel AUX input of my surround processor.

Any ideas on why my calibration is failing? It's been a while since I used REW and I have never used 5.0, so perhaps there is some setting that I have wrong?

TIA!

Jeff


----------



## pepar (May 30, 2006)

OK, I "answered" my own question about the nomenclature of the output device by ... reading the REW help file. :gulp:


----------



## distox (Jul 10, 2007)

I found that I had to put the MON MIX knob completely counter clockwise (towards the INPUT side) for it to work. Also, when you do a sound card calibration, make note as to where the input knob (volume in) is and when you do a scan, put the knob at the same place. I found that the calibration changes a little depending on how high the input knob is. For simplicity's sake I did a calibration with the input knob full and always make sure that it is full up when I scan. Also use 44.1 khz sample rate, the 48khz does not work well with Win7 64bit.


----------



## pepar (May 30, 2006)

distox said:


> I found that I had to put the MON MIX knob completely counter clockwise (towards the INPUT side) for it to work. Also, when you do a sound card calibration, make note as to where the input knob (volume in) is and when you do a scan, put the knob at the same place. I found that the calibration changes a little depending on how high the input knob is. For simplicity's sake I did a calibration with the input knob full and always make sure that it is full up when I scan. Also use 44.1 khz sample rate, the 48khz does not work well with Win7 64bit.


Thanks. I did read some posts and found one where Wayne P. said, if all else fails, the 122 is so flat that it doesn't need a cal file. Still, I would like to get it to work to verify my "card's" operation.

Jeff


----------

